# Anyone know a method for installing baseboard on uneven floors?



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Did some rearch but cannot find a 100% good method.

I tried scribing but then when pushing up against the other piece in the corner it was about a 1/2" higher then the joining piece. 
This means i need to prettymuch rip every piece of trim at least a half inch shorter which is a PIA.

I'm considering shoe moulding to hide the gap but the on in question is an 1" tall quarter round wouldnt cover it.

My baseboard is 5.5" tall, is there a good way I can average what height I should rip it to?


----------

